
Show HN: Eyeball: Detect and understand changes in a program's output - martinpllu
https://github.com/martinpllu/eyeball
======
yorwba
Have you tested your script with files like " this has spaces .out"? I think
you are missing some quotes around your variable expansions.

~~~
martinpllu
Wow, eagle eyes. Thank you. Any tips on how to deal with quotes around
variable expansions in general? Should I quote each usage of a variable or
does it depend on context?

~~~
yorwba
Quoting each usage of a variable is almost always correct.

The only context where it isn't correct is when you _need_ word-splitting to
occur, which is almost never.

Even "$@" is special-cased to do the right thing and quote each individual
parameter, instead of the whole list.

